# outboard turning



## chuckw3 (Oct 15, 2015)

How many have the ability to turn outboard? If so what do you use for a tool rest.
I have a general 25-200 that the head will rotate however the toolset supplied will only give about another 2" .Need something that will let my go larger.

Thanks in advance for any info

Chuck


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a nova 1624 and turn outboard on occasion with an outboard extension.  However, the extension only allows a turning depth of around 2" so while I can increase the diameter of my piece I am limited on depth.


----------



## low_48 (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a Oneway 2436 with the outboard attachment and oversized banjo with oversized tool rest. I think it will go to 44" diameter.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 16, 2015)

Back in the day delta etc used to have freestanding tool rest stands for outboard turning.  I've been wondering how they work out in reality.   Has anybody ever used something like that?    Thoughts?

My jet 1642 has a sliding tailstock and I could turn bigger stuff off it with an outboard setup of some sort.  

The guy I bought it off of has another 1642 and he has an extension that he screws on to the lower mounting holes and puts the banjo on to get an extra couple inches if capacity.


----------



## johnstun (Oct 16, 2015)

I have one of those floor stands by delta.  Works great on my nova 1624. use it all the time


----------



## oneleggimp (Oct 16, 2015)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Back in the day delta etc used to have freestanding tool rest stands for outboard turning.  I've been wondering how they work out in reality.   Has anybody ever used something like that?    Thoughts?
> 
> My jet 1642 has a sliding tailstock and I could turn bigger stuff off it with an outboard setup of some sort.
> 
> The guy I bought it off of has another 1642 and he has an extension that he screws on to the lower mounting holes and puts the banjo on to get an extra couple inches if capacity.


The Delta freestanding tool rest holder was very heavy with a cast iron base.  It didn't move at all on the couple of occassions I used it with a friend's delta lathe (outboard) to turn a larger bowl.  It was quite stable.  As you said that was back "in the day" quite a few years ago.  Delta even had a metal-lathe like cross slide for their wood lathe.


----------



## Heartwoodturning (Oct 16, 2015)

I honestly thought I was going to find a conversation about speed boats


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 16, 2015)

Get a nice heavy log you don't plan to cut up for a while and drill a hole to accept a galvanized steel pipe big enough to fit your toolrest or a collar that will accept your toolrest.  Drill holes and tap them for setting the toolrest or collar with set screws or a screw with a large thumbwheel arrangement.

Set the height of the pipe to a comfortable level for your outboard turning ... keep in mind that you may want to use a pipe and inner rod not only for the extra weight, but for additional options in customizing the height of your toolrest.  The weight keeps it from shifting around and changing positions .... all the pressure on the toolrest should be STRAIGHT DOWN.  Keep in mind that any time you need to shift the toolrest's position, you'll have to move it yourself, so don't use something so heavy that you cannot move it.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 16, 2015)

johnstun said:


> I have one of those floor stands by delta.  Works great on my nova 1624. use it all the time



Is it tall enough?


----------



## Wildman (Oct 16, 2015)

You could look into buying or making a longer tool rest to fit your tool rest base/banjo. 

If can find or make something like this for your General lathe might be the easiest way to go.  Do not see one as an option like it for your lathe at General web site.

http://www.mikestools.com/images/products/46-706med.jpg

Some folks have bought or made something like this.  Safety has always been an issue with tri-pod stands. On old lathes needed left hand threads to mount face plate or chuck outboard lathe speed a big issue.

http://www.vicmarc.com/img/lathes/Lathe Access/tripod.jpg


----------



## BSea (Oct 16, 2015)

Someone awhile back posted a DIY floor toolrest holder that used two 5 gallon buckets filled with concrete with a post for a 1" toolrest.  I have a friend who made a similar one.  He says it works great.

Here's one from Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShQsQTbwXZI


----------



## chuckw3 (Oct 16, 2015)

The five gallon bucket looks like the way to go,(cheap and easy) I'll have to give that a try
Thanks for all the comments some times the old brain just can't come up with a  simple idea. LOL

Chuck


----------



## Falcon1220 (Oct 16, 2015)

chuckw3 said:


> How many have the ability to turn outboard? If so what do you use for a tool rest.
> I have a general 25-200 that the head will rotate however the toolset supplied will only give about another 2" .Need something that will let my go larger.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info
> ...



I have the same lathe.(older before it came with reverse:frown Mine came with an extension rod/bar that you insert in the banjo and you insert the tool-rest into it. It extends more than 4". Works fine for me for bowls.


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 16, 2015)

I have an extension for my Jet that makes it able to turn outboard and gets it about 11" out from the chuck. It's just a piece of steel that fits into the banjo and the tool rest fits into that, nothing fancy but pretty solid. Works on either side of the headstock. Maybe you can get one for your lathe or maybe Rick Herrell can fabricate one for you.


----------



## low_48 (Oct 16, 2015)

bobleibo said:


> I have an extension for my Jet that makes it able to turn outboard and gets it about 11" out from the chuck. It's just a piece of steel that fits into the banjo and the tool rest fits into that, nothing fancy but pretty solid. Works on either side of the headstock. Maybe you can get one for your lathe or maybe Rick Herrell can fabricate one for you.



I consider those things to be incredibly dangerous. If the castings were higher quality, maybe. But knowing how poor import cast iron can be, I would really be cautious with that cantilevered arrangement!!!!!


----------



## log2lumber (Oct 23, 2015)

I have a Nova DVR XP with a 16" swing.  I routinely turn larger (17-28") platters on a faceplate for roughing and a vacuum system for finishing.


----------



## chuckw3 (Oct 25, 2015)

log2lumber said:


> I have a Nova DVR XP with a 16" swing.  I routinely turn larger (17-28") platters on a faceplate for roughing and a vacuum system for finishing.



What do you use for a tool rest?

Chuck


----------



## Fish30114 (Oct 25, 2015)

I understand the mistrust of foreign castings, if it were me, I would have a steel plate, probably about .75" thick of the appropriate size made and put on my tool rest like the layouts shown. You could have the corners rounded to be more user friendly, and shaped as you see fit for whatever you will be turning.


----------

